#   >  1  .1,0,32,4     , 1. 2015

## melekhin

??

 ,    01.01.2013   , 
    ,   2014 , 
..      2010257,   
       ,      2013  ...

----------


## melekhin

1.0.32.4     ,     1.0.33.4     1.0.4.3    ,       ,       2013,     ,   ...

----------

> 1.0.32.4     ,     1.0.33.4     1.0.4.3    ,       ,       2013,     ,   ...


  .  ,     2    ,   -  ,     -

----------


## melekhin

> .  ,     2    ,   -  ,     -


    !  2013+2014    **  ,   2015  1-  2-  ,     ,             !

----------


## .

> 2013+2014      ,


 .        1  2015

----------


## melekhin

!

----------

> .        1  2015


   .        2013,2014     1 ., ?
  ,  1,2 ..    ,  .  2013-2014   .

----------


## melekhin

! .      :Smilie:

----------


## .

*melekhin*,          .        :Wink:     ,      2013  2014 ,        .        .

----------

> *melekhin*,          .           ,      2013  2014 ,        .        .


     ,       2013-2014      2015.

----------

2014   ,           ,

----------


## .

.       :Frown:

----------

,   "  -    "

----------

> ,   "  -    "


       ,  ,    2010257

----------


## _

2013-2014,         3 ?  ?  ,    .   2013-2014     ,      2- , ?

----------


## mavayka

/   /

----------


## _

:Yes: ,   ,   ,     ,    ,

----------


## _

?     ?    :  2   3 +  3  4   ,          4   ,   ,    .   3  4   2  ,   . -   /  /  -   1  2 . . ?   3        (  1  2 . )?

----------


## mavayka

.         . ( 2)     ?

----------


## melekhin

> ,   ,   ,     ,    ,


      -  -  ,    -      :Wink:

----------

